# Need a Honda Shop Manual



## KaRLiToS

I need a shop manual for my HSS928TC (starting with serial Number SARJ)

I'm located in Canada, where can I get that?.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Dosen't Honda let you download that stuff. PM [email protected].


----------



## Grunt

Honda is very protective of their service manuals and only offer them for sale and not as a free download. If you are lucky, another member here may have the manual and would be willing to share it. Good luck.


----------



## YSHSfan

Grunt said:


> Honda is very protective of their service manuals and only offer them for sale and not as a free download. If you are lucky, another member here may have the manual and would be willing to share it. Good luck.


+ 1 with that.
I have seen free Owners Manual downloads available, but never a Service Manual download offered. I had to buy one for my HS828TA. I bought one that had slight missprint on the front page for $10 less than retail which usually is $40 and free shipping.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Grunt said:


> Honda is very protective of their service manuals and only offer them for sale and not as a free download. If you are lucky, another member here may have the manual and would be willing to share it. Good luck.


Well that explains why I only have TOROS then. I can get all that good stuff for nutting.k::wavetowel2:


----------



## KaRLiToS

This one : Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow Blower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay

Or this one : Honda HS928 HS1332 Snow Blower Thrower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay


----------



## UNDERTAKER

KaRLiToS said:


> This one : Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow Blower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay
> 
> Or this one : Honda HS928 HS1332 Snow Blower Thrower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay


get thw 2nd one.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

he says he's got an hss928tc so a manual for an hs might not work for him


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just need a Shop Manual for me model. But I'm confused.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Honda Power Equipment here in the U.S. shows that shop manuals for their machines are available through their ebay store, their Amazon storefront, or through local dealers, but when I searched for anything related to the HSS928 on ebay, nothing came up. It's possible they aren't available yet.

Honda Shop Manuals and Service Support Materials| Honda Power Equipment


I wasn't able to find something similar through the Honda Power Equipment Canada website, but I would sure imagine a dealership would be able to get you one.

It's possible they aren't available yet.


----------



## KaRLiToS

So it's not working with any of the manual I posted above? I'm gonna go pay a visit to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## YSHSfan

KaRLiToS said:


> So it's not working with any of the manual I posted above? I'm gonna go pay a visit to the dealer tomorrow.


The posted manuals are for US spec HS blowers, they may not work for canadian blowers (I assume you have power chute rotation and deflector and other features that US spec HS blowers do not have). Your best bet will be a visit to the dealer.


----------



## [email protected]

Honda has not yet released the full shop manual for the new HSS 2-stage snow blowers. Both the USA and Canada spec models share a shop manual that is still in progress. No ETA to share, but I will post updates as I get them. 

The parts catalogs have been released, FWIW:

http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb/hss


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*And you wonder why I will always have and put TORO. at the top of any lists.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you Robert, I just called today prior to seeing your post and the guy at Honda power equipment dealer told me it wasn't released on paper yet, he also offered me to come take a look at his digital copy if I needed some informations while it is not released.

Today I came to start my Honda HSS928 after 7-8 months of storage. It had Ethanol Free gas with stabilizer. Took around 13 pull to start it, I was freaking out. I don't know what the problem was.

Gas is Shell V-Power Nitro, so best ethanol free gas available in my opinion. 

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the gas tank was filled at 1/3


----------



## vaughnbhnichols

have a 2005 snowblower. Hs624, drive shaft not moving forward or back. Need a shop manual to try to repair myself. My wife won't let me spend 2 to 300.00 having it fixed. On social security, you know how it is. Any access to a hs624 snowblower shop manual without spending 42.00?


----------



## orangputeh

[email protected] said:


> have a 2005 snowblower. Hs624, drive shaft not moving forward or back. Need a shop manual to try to repair myself. My wife won't let me spend 2 to 300.00 having it fixed. On social security, you know how it is. Any access to a hs624 snowblower shop manual without spending 42.00?


is there hydrostatic fluid in reservoir?

is the transmission handle on the bottom underneath the bars and between the tracks in the engaged position or the released position? should be in the engaged position. move it back and forth.

are the pins intact on both drive wheels?

if all of the above checks out ok , can you run it and engage your drive handle with your tranny handle in forward or reverse and see the shaft from the main tranny moving ? 

if so , then you probably have a broken pin or something broken in the right side tranny. 

check back .

the official shop manuals are worth their weight in gold. has saved me thousands in repairs. there may be PDF files somewhere here or the web but not sure. 

I'm sure we can help. you came to the right place.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys,

Sorry to revive this, but which Shop Manual would I need now for my SARJ (2014) Honda HSS928TCD

Seventh Edition
https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/6176861E7

Second Edition
https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V4100E2

Third Edition
https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V45A10E3


I believe I need the Seventh edition??

What do you guys think?


----------



## contender

Does your machine have the easy steer grips on each handlebar , they look like bicycle brake levers, if its a 2014 it mite actually be a HS rebadged to a HSS, post a good side view pic and I should be able to tell you....


----------



## contender

well the 7th is for a HS machine, the 3rd is for a HSS

Before you order you should post a picture so someone can confirm which you have. For one thing the transmission and track drive train is totally different. 

As I said in my last post there are some HS928s that have been badged as HSS928. HSs have factory white drive sprockets, while HSSs have black sprockets, at least the ones I have seen.


----------



## orangputeh

detdrbuzzard said:


> he says he's got an hss928tc so a manual for an hs might not work for him


i have the hss manual. it's HUGE and very comprehensive. $40 on amazon. they give you a free decal.:wink2:

not available from amz right now. Hondapowerequipment or hondausa I beleive.


----------



## KaRLiToS

http://oi62.tinypic.com/169ouqh.jpg


----------



## RIT333

Looks like 95% HS928, and 5% HSS928. Seems like the only HSS parts are the pneumatic height adjustment, and the decal. 



Darn Canadians ! (just kidding)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Which edition should I buy? Seventh?


----------



## contender

Yes , I agree that is more a HS than it is a HSS. I have been told that happened on the switch over year. So I believe that is what the # 7 is for, if you open the site you will see that it matches your sprockets.

This thread is so old I cant remember, what is your current problem?


----------



## contender

RIT333, the gas shock you refer to was used on the HS724, HS928, and the HS1132 for a long time until just before his unit was built, they went to a foot activated control which doesn't have the bicycle brake lever on the right handle bar. Very confusing in my mind but that's the way they are, think that's number 4 that I have seen.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I revived the thread because I havent bought a shop manual yet. Since I always struggled to fi d the good one for my machine. Im still undecided which one to get. I think I’ll go with the Seventh edition.


----------



## contender

Yes, I agree the 7th edition, the top one of the three you listed best suits your machine.


----------



## Doug_B_928

*HSS 724A service manual*

Hi everyone. I'm a new member and this is my first post. I'm in Canada and have a Honda HSS724A. I'd like to purchase the factory service manual. I tried the links for ebay and amazon but nothing came up. I also tried searching but didn't see it. I'd be grateful if someone could point me to where I can get it. We do have a dealer where I live but I read somewhere during my online search that it is sold directly by Honda via the web. TIA. Doug


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

Hi & welcome! 

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V45A00E1


----------



## orangputeh

Doug_B_928 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a new member and this is my first post. I'm in Canada and have a Honda HSS724A. I'd like to purchase the factory service manual. I tried the links for ebay and amazon but nothing came up. I also tried searching but didn't see it. I'd be grateful if someone could point me to where I can get it. We do have a dealer where I live but I read somewhere during my online search that it is sold directly by Honda via the web. TIA. Doug


try hondapowerequipment or hondausa . they were available there last time i checked for $47. probably more in Canada but well worth it. you will save tons of money if you can do your own maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Doug_B_928

Thank you very much!


----------



## NWRider

Try the following:
https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V45A00E1


----------



## Doug_B_928

Just received the manual from FedEx. It really is very nice! I can see it will be well worth the expense. Thanks to all for pointing me to it.


----------



## orangputeh

Doug_B_928 said:


> Just received the manual from FedEx. It really is very nice! I can see it will be well worth the expense. Thanks to all for pointing me to it.


It is a pretty impressive and comprehensive manual. It will save you mucho dinero .


----------



## mto123

I'm also a resident of the great white Canadian north, and I was looking at the shop manual for the HS928 on the US Honda website. The manual itself cost $43(USD), which is not bad. But the shipping was $70. That's almost a hundred Canadian Pesos - just to get a few sheets of paper tossed over the border! Meanwhile, I could probably get a tractor-trailer load of Chinese widgets hauled over from the other side of the planet for under $10. I'm hoping the local Honda dealer might be able to order one for me, but if anyone here can point me to another source for one of these manuals (either paper or digital), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## contender

I'm located in Ontario and some of the Honda dealers will sell you a PdF version of the manual....


----------



## tabora

contender said:


> I'm located in Ontario and some of the Honda dealers will sell you a PTF version of the manual....


If you mean a .PDF, according to Honda USA they do not exist... At least not for the general public.


----------



## ST1100A

Only an Authorized Honda Power Equipment Dealer can get the PDF versions of the manual because they are constantly updated from Honda.
The dealership has to pay a subscription fee to get them from Honda, that is part of the service agreement with Honda Corp. to have the dealership.
The dealership would have to print it out and make a book out of it, but they are not supposed to do that for the public, and they are not supposed to save them to a disc and sell them to the public. If they got caught doing that, they would get themselves in trouble with Honda. It takes money away from Honda because Honda wouldn't make the money off of the sale of the service manual, the dealership would be making the money themselves, and it is copyrighted material from Honda.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

Just a general point.

I think in this day and age of most people being online and wanting to save paper (and money!!!) it's a shame that Honda don't offer a paid licence whereby one could view the manual online or via a PDF. I suspect they don't do this because of the potential issues that ST1100A noted.

Other manufacturers do offer this. I think they accept that there will be a % abuse of copyright, as for most published material. I am able to look up my Subaru's data on my laptop, for example, and only print off what I need at a given time. However, I don't get real time updates or amendments - I have to proactively check for those myself before starting a job.

All I know is that if I were in Canada and being asked to pay $CA 70+ for postage from the US that I would not be happy. I really don't get Honda's rationale on this - could they not at least try and supply their Canadian customers?


----------



## orangputeh

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Just a general point.
> 
> I think in this day and age of most people being online and wanting to save paper (and money!!!) it's a shame that Honda don't offer a paid licence whereby one could view the manual online or via a PDF. I suspect they don't do this because of the potential issues that ST1100A noted.
> 
> Other manufacturers do offer this. I think they accept that there will be a % abuse of copyright, as for most published material. I am able to look up my Subaru's data on my laptop, for example, and only print off what I need at a given time. However, I don't get real time updates or amendments - I have to proactively check for those myself before starting a job.
> 
> All I know is that if I were in Canada and being asked to pay $CA 70+ for postage from the US that I would not be happy. I really don't get Honda's rationale on this - could they not at least try and supply their Canadian customers?


there are several things i don't get about Honda. Their high parts prices , their engineering mistakes with the new HSS models and not owning up to them for quite awhile , this issue with the manuals.

I did get a free decal "I Love My Honda" , a key chain , a Honda ball cap , and something else which I can't recall from Robert @ Honda. That was cool.


----------



## contender

Tabora, thanks for the correction on my PDF, i mis-spoke with a term from my past.....


----------



## Fab138

Hi all
Sorry to revive an old post. I just recently purchased in canada a HSS928CTD and wondering what is available for a service manual and from where?


----------



## Toon

Fab138 said:


> Hi all
> Sorry to revive an old post. I just recently purchased in canada a HSS928CTD and wondering what is available for a service manual and from where?


I could not find one in Canada but purchased one through Honda Marine in the US for about $50. Go on to their web site and type in your machine model number and you should be able to get one. I have a Honda HSS928ACTD and the part number I believe was 61V45A104E4 Take a look at that online and see if it will work for you.


----------



## tabora

Fab138 said:


> Hi all
> Sorry to revive an old post. I just recently purchased in canada a HSS928CTD and wondering what is available for a service manual and from where?








HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HSS928A and HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS928A and HSS1332A snow blowers for U.S. and Canadian markets.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## loizo007

Fab138 said:


> Hi all
> Sorry to revive an old post. I just recently purchased in canada a HSS928CTD and wondering what is available for a service manual and from where?


Hi guys, also have the same problem... I own a HSS928TCD (Since 2015), one with "whites sprockets" (#sér. : SARJ500xxxx) and still not found any "Repair Manual" or "shop Manual" !!
If someone had found it, your reply will be very appreciated ! Thanks


----------



## tabora

loizo007 said:


> If someone had found it, your reply will be very appreciated ! Thanks


Ummm... See Post #45 right above yours for an HSS928 shop manual. The SARJ TCD transitional machines are different though; you'll need a HS928K1 shop manual for some things.





HS928 K1 HS1332 Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HS928K1, HS1332 Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HS928K1 and HS1332K0 snow blowers.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## loizo007

tabora said:


> Ummm... See Post #45 right above yours. The TCD transitional machines are different though; you'll need a HS928 manual for some things.


Yess but it's for "HSS928A frame serial number SADA-1000001 through 9999999"
That's not exactly the same... Do you think that the contents will be Ok with mine (HSS928TCD) ?


----------



## loizo007

I have no "Search Box" on the Honda-Marine web page...


----------



## contender

HSS928 is shown here....



https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment


----------



## loizo007

contender said:


> HSS928 is shown here....
> 
> 
> 
> https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment


Ok thanks anyway to tabora and you contender but the snowblower I own isn't there...
and *HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual* not allow me to see much pages to be sure that this manual will be ok.

Thanks again for your time !


----------



## contender

Then go to your local Honda Snowblower dealer and he can order you one, however my neighbour ordered one from the site I sent you a month ago and it matches his HSS 928....


----------



## tabora

loizo007 said:


> Ok thanks anyway to tabora and you contender but the snowblower I own isn't there...
> and *HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual* not allow me to see much pages to be sure that this manual will be ok.


Yes that's what I SAID... The SARJ TCD transitional machines are different than a current model HSS928; you'll need a HS928K1 shop manual for some things. The HSS928A shop manual will be helpful with the farkles such as the height adjust, 12V e-start, and chute control; the HS928K1 manual will be needed for the older style hydrostatic transmission and right-side transmission.





HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HSS928A and HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS928A and HSS1332A snow blowers for U.S. and Canadian markets.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com









HS928 K1 HS1332 Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HS928K1, HS1332 Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HS928K1 and HS1332K0 snow blowers.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## contender

I believe this will give you what you want, but if in Doubt , then call Honda Canada with your serial number and they will give you the proper manual number......

BTW, what colour are your drive sprockets for the tracks, IF they are black you are better off with the HSS books for most things, IF they are white the HS books are probably better but you will find it difficult to get doc on the 12 volt battery stuff.

The Honda HSS928A and HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS928A and HSS1332A snow blowers for U.S. and Canadian markets.

HSS928A frame serial number SADA-1000001 through 9999999
HSS1332A frame serial number SAFA-1000001 through 9999999
See images for Table of Contents and sample pages; bound, b/w, 8 1/2 x 11, 7-hole punched, 264 pages.
Enter your serial number prefix (such as SAFA) in the search box to locate applicable shop manuals, parts catalogs, and free downloads.


----------



## Fab138

tabora said:


> HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications
> 
> 
> The Honda HSS928A and HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS928A and HSS1332A snow blowers for U.S. and Canadian markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publications.powerequipment.honda.com


Thanks Tabora. Sad that the $30 USD they want for shipping is almost as much as the manual


----------



## Fab138

Does anyone know if part numbers are included in the service manual or if that requires Hondas additional other parts manual?


----------



## tabora

Fab138 said:


> Does anyone know if part numbers are included in the service manual or if that requires Hondas additional other parts manual?


You need to reference the parts diagrams here: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## Fab138

tabora said:


> You need to reference the parts diagrams here: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


NICE thanks again!!


----------



## Norm077

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to revive this, but which Shop Manual would I need now for my SARJ (2014) Honda HSS928TCD
> 
> Seventh Edition
> Honda Power Products Support Publications | Official Site | Honda Power Products Support Publications
> 
> Second Edition
> Honda Power Products Support Publications | Official Site | Honda Power Products Support Publications
> 
> Third Edition
> Honda Power Products Support Publications | Official Site | Honda Power Products Support Publications
> 
> 
> I believe I need the Seventh edition??
> 
> What do you guys think?


Hello,

Normand from Quebec city,
I have the same snowblower, did you got the service manual finally?
I am looking for one too

Normand


----------



## tabora

Norm077 said:


> I have the same snowblower, did you got the service manual finally?
> I am looking for one too








HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HSS928A and HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS928A and HSS1332A snow blowers for U.S. and Canadian markets.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com




If yours is one of the transitional machines (made in Japan), you may also need the HS928 shop manual for the transmission, etc.





HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132 Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HS624, HS724K0, HS828, HS928K0, and HS1132 snow blowers.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## Toon

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment
This is the link to the Honda site in the USA. Honda Canada simply told me they were not available. This site does not show a SARJ model but what I bought for my 2016 HSS928ACTD was this manual.








and it works OK for my model which is a SADA
The HS928 machines had white track rollers. The HSS928 machines had black track rollers.
*Honda introduced the HSS928 line of snow blowers in 2015 so if yours is a 2014 transitional machine this manual may not work for you.*


----------



## FaSTBoY

I'm looking for one as well in canada. The 43us dollars and 33 us to ship Fedex as that is the only option given to me in the drop down menu.. Did anyone get it shipped this way was there any duties as well

Thanks


----------



## Pauljp

FaSTBoY said:


> I'm looking for one as well in canada. The 43us dollars and 33 us to ship Fedex as that is the only option given to me in the drop down menu.. Did anyone get it shipped this way was there any duties as well
> 
> Thanks


I live in Ontario and am only an hour from the US border. My Honda dealer here told me that Honda Canada does not carry shop manuals.
I had to order online for $43USD and had it shipped to my US pickup point in Ogdensburg NY.
I drove across and had to pay another $5USD to pick it up and coming back into Canada the Customs officer just let me go through with it.
It's a pain in Canada to get anything, I know, but it is the only way if you want shop manuals for Honda.


----------

